# Proxy Avoidance (Again)



## ChildOfBelial (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f139/proxy-avoidance-428909.html

Mr. Johnwill makes the assumption that I'm apparently some 14 year old kid who's trying to access Myspace at school. While I'm not surprised, as I'm sure many kids have probably posted this exact question for that exact purpose, I wish Mr. Johnwill would have atleast inquired further instead of dismissing the question all together.

Since there is an apparent need for more information, I will provide it. I work as an automatic dialer technician. Most telemarketers and debt collectors use automatic dialers to expidite the dialing process and I manage the campaigns, agent settings, etc that go along with the system. Unfortunately, we also get stuck doing general IT assistance like giving Admin rights to PCs and other troubleshooting issues. Our actual IT department is at another site in another city so they are limited to over the phone instructions and Dameware for troubleshooting purposes. Whenever a situation arises where Dameware is unavailble or unusable and over the phone instructions are out of the question, it is up to me and my team to figure out how to fix the issue.

To do this, we used to access forums, much like this one, in hopes that someone else with more experinece can help us. Our data security and IT department however, began blocking almost any external site you can think of. Seriously. You can get to Google and most other search engines, CNN, and that's pretty much it. Since a lot of our agents decided it would be a good idea to get on Myspace and Facebook while working, they ruined it for everyone. We tried to plead with the IT department to allow only our computers access to more sites, like this one, so we can more easily troubleshoot but it was out of the question.

So now.. once agian. Is there a simple way of accessing proxy restricted sites even with proxy avoidance sites blocked?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, I simply direct you to the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, we do NOT assist in bypassing company restrictions on access. If you have a problem with the company's policy, you need to take it up with your company.

Closed.

If you continue to ask about this here, your account will be terminated.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

As stated in your previous thread, *We won't assist with such activities, please read the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct before any future posts.*

*http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php*


> * You may not ask for assistance to circumvent restrictions or security on any computer system or network.
> 
> NETWORK RESTRICTIONS - We will not assist any user who, in our opinion, is clearly trying to circumvent his company network protocols or restrictions put on his system by a Network Administrator. Again we have no ability to assess the user's intent.


While we sympathise with your situation and frustration at your IT dept's refusal to help, we can't give instructions for bypassing their security restrictions. This would put us in a difficult legal position if your IT dept were to discover such instructions had been posted in this public forum.

I suggest you bring this matter up with your managers, explaining that the restrictions are affecting your ability to do your job. There may be a very good reason for the network/security restrictions, but it's up to your management and IT departments to work out a solution that is satisfactory to everyone without leaving the network open to potential abuse.


EDIT: Sorry, John. I didn't see your reply. Took too long typing.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You gotta' be quick around here. :grin:


----------

